# 87 z31 non-turbo in need of suspension



## FreedomWagon (Mar 9, 2018)

So I recently picked up an 87 base model z31 and among many other things, it desperately needs a suspension upgrade. The front has factory coilovers but the rear has a different setup, I'm not sure what it's called but anyway, since it's going to be mainly used as a daily driver would it be worth the effort to upgrade the rear to coilovers and if so how/where would i get the parts? 

I literally just made my account to ask this question but I'll add some pics of the car and update all my info later.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The rear suspension is just regular shock absorbers. If it's only going to be a daily driver, the stock suspension will do just fine. Most of the suspension parts for these cars were made by Tokico or KYB. KYB is available from Rockauto.com and they have a rebate offer (as does Monroe) until 4/30/2018. For the rear, they have the KYB Gas-a-justs # KG5787A; the Gas-a-just is a monotube design strut that offers a slightly firmer ride and better dampening than the factory twin-tube design. These run about $39 each, not including any discount codes or shipping costs. While in the back, take a good look at the rear crossmember bushings as these were a common failure point on these vehicle. The bushing would split or sag and cause a clunking or banging noise under acceleration. 

The front struts are a little different in design. From the factory, they would have the valve assembly and hydraulic oil in the cartridge. When it came time for replacement, you would remove the strut and secure it in a vice (being careful not to crush the strut tube). One would unscrew the top and then the fluid and valve assembly would be dumped out of the strut tube. The replacement would be a cartridge-type assembly that would slide into the original strut tube and the top would be screwed back on. At this point in time, you could have either inside the strut tube. If it's a cartridge, it might take a little effort to remove it if there is any rust inside the tube. Rockauto has the KYB GR-2/Excel-G # 365056 priced at $30 each. These are very similar to the original equipment strut cartridges that were available. Also it should be noted, KYB shocks and struts carry a limited-lifetime warranty. If you really want to do the job right, you should also replace the strut mounts and bearings and the bellows with bumpers, all of which are available at Rockauto. 

Another thing that should be considered is the coil springs, which are known to sag over time on these vehicles. If the suspension is stock and the Z looks like it's riding kinda low, you probably have weak springs. While some may like the "low rider" look, it does take its affect on the wheel alignment, specifically the camber and especially in the rear. The factory service manual will have the ride height specifications. The rear coils springs are the most common to sag, but typically run in the $50/pair range. Front coil springs are a little harder to find; stock coil springs are still available from Nissan for around $190 each from sites like NissanPartsDeal.com or CourtesyParts.com. Once you get done with your suspension and checking your steering components to make sure they are good, a four-wheel alignment would be highly recommended.


----------



## rodgerburns (Jul 10, 2018)

FreedomWagon said:


> So I recently picked up an 87 base model z31 and among many other things, it desperately needs a suspension upgrade. The front has factory coilovers but the rear has a different setup, I'm not sure what it's called but anyway, since it's going to be mainly used as a daily driver would it be worth the effort to upgrade the rear to coilovers and if so how/where would i get the parts?
> 
> I literally just made my account to ask this question but I'll add some pics of the car and update all my info later.


i too had the same issue with my 87. i went with tokiko susspension and i couldnt be happier. it handles like its on rails. keep in mind it will lower the car about an inch and a half in the front and one inch in the rear. speed bumps are a problem now


----------

